# MAC in India



## Greenbelt (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi I did not see a thread for India so I started this one.

  Please list the store where you buy MAC makeup.  Also list prices for the items.

  I go to the MAC store in the Phoenix Mall in Vellacherri (Chennai).  On the main floor.

  Superslick Liquid Eyeliner Defiantly Feline 1,400 rupees
  Eyeshadow Nocturnelle Frost 990 rupees
  Eyeshadow Humid  990 rupees


----------

